# Sgt. Scott Shipway Killed 7 Wounded- Sept 7/ 2008



## Nfld Sapper (7 Sep 2008)

More to follow but Newsnet is reporting on the death another soldier in Afghanistan


----------



## whitey (7 Sep 2008)

r.i.p sgt shipway


----------



## EW (7 Sep 2008)

CBC Newsworld just covered the announcement from KAF, confirming 1 K1A and 7 WIA.

RIP ......  

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080907/afghanistan_lockdown_080907/20080907?hub=TopStories


----------



## TN2IC (7 Sep 2008)

RIP brother in arm.. Speedy recovery to the WIA.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Sep 2008)

Infantryman killed, 7 injured in roadside blast  
Updated Sun. Sep. 7 2008 1:00 PM ET

The Canadian Press

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan -- The Canadian military says Sgt. Scott Shipway, an infantryman with the 2nd battalion of the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, has been killed in Afghanistan. 

Maj.-Gen. Denis Thompson says seven other Canadian soldiers were injured in a roadside bomb attack this morning. 

Shipway's death brings to 97 the number of Canadian soldiers who have died on the mission to Afghanistan.

More details to come


----------



## TacticalW (7 Sep 2008)

RIP Sgt. Shipway and speedy recovery for the wounded


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Sep 2008)

Explosion kills Canadian soldier, wounds 7 others in Afghanistan
Last Updated: Sunday, September 7, 2008 | 1:00 PM ET 
CBC News 
A roadside bomb killed one Canadian soldier and wounded seven others in the Panjwaii district of Kandahar province on Sunday, a military official said.

Brig.-Gen. Denis Thompson, who is in charge of Canadian troops in Afghanistan, identified the soldier who died as Sgt. Scott Shipway of the 2nd Battalion of the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, based in Shilo, Man.

The explosion occurred around 12:30 p.m. local time, Thompson said.

More to come


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (7 Sep 2008)

Another bad day, it is heartbreaking.
RIP Sgt Shipway.  We will not forget your sacrifice.  
Hope the wounded recover quickly.
Thank you, Robin


----------



## MJP (7 Sep 2008)

RIP Scott.

Having seen Scott in action as a Sect Comd on 1-06 as a great combat leader, I can attest that we have lost one of the best soldier's soldier that I have had the pleasure of serving with.


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Sep 2008)

RIP Sgt.  


-Deadpan


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Sep 2008)

Damn, again...

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen.


----------



## Celticgirl (7 Sep 2008)

R.I.P. Sgt. Shipway


----------



## danchapps (7 Sep 2008)

R.I.P. Sgt


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (7 Sep 2008)

Updated Sun. Sep. 7 2008 2:01 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

A roadside bomb attack in Afghanistan has killed a Canadian soldier nearing the end of his second rotation, and wounded seven others, in Kandahar province's Panjwaii district. 

Sgt. Scott Shipway, an infantryman with the 2nd battalion of the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, died less than a week before he was set to go home, Brig. Gen. Denis Thompson told reporters Sunday at a new conference in Kandahar. 

"Scott was a seasoned veteran ... a dedicated father and a Saskatchewan Roughriders fan," Thompson said. 

He added that fellow-soldiers called him "Papa Shipway" and his motto was "never let a comrade down." 

His dedication was apparent when he helped save a fellow soldier's life during a roadside bomb attack in 2006. 

"At that time, he disregarded the danger to himself, secured the area of the blast and began treating the casualties, including one who had lost both his legs," Thompson said. 

"Using the radio he got direction from the chief surgeon and was able to stop the bleeding, thereby saving that soldier's life. 

Shipway was cited for his quick reaction. 

Thompson said friends and other soldiers admired Shipway because he never "sugarcoated the truth." 

"He always gave you an honest answer, whether you wanted it or not," the general said. 

Shipway was based at CFB Shilo and had joined the military in 1991. He had previously completed tours of duty in Cypress, Bosnia, and Kosovo. 

The injured soldiers were well enough to personally tell their loved ones they were okay, Thompson said. 

Shipway's death brings the number of Canadian deaths in Afghanistan to 97. Three Canadian soldiers were killed in an incident four days ago. 

Pte. Chad Horn and Cpls. Andrew Grenon and Mike Seggie were killed in an ambush while conducting a security patrol in the volatile Zhari district on Wednesday. 

Five other soldiers were wounded in that attack. 

The bodies of the three soldiers arrived back in Canada on Saturday evening.


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Sep 2008)

My condolences to Sgt Shipway's loved ones and comrades.   A speedy and full recovery to the wounded.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Sep 2008)

Sgt Prescott Shipway, 7 September, 08

Sergeant Prescott Shipway was killed on September 7, 2008 after his armoured vehicle struck an improvised explosive device during a security patrol in Panjwayii District at approximately 12:30 p.m., Kandahar time. He was a member of the 2nd Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, based at Shilo, Manitoba.  

Photo from Combat Camera


----------



## Snafu-Bar (7 Sep 2008)

My condolences to the family and friends.



RIP


----------



## tech2002 (7 Sep 2008)

rip


----------



## axeman (7 Sep 2008)

Man another friend


----------



## GUNS (7 Sep 2008)

Lord, hold this soldier in your loving hands,
Bless him and his family for the selfless acts he performed for those in need.

My condolences to his family

He will not be forgotten


----------



## deedster (7 Sep 2008)

Another sad day...

RIP Sgt Shipway, your sacrifice will never be forgotten.
Condolences to his family and friends.
Speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Sep 2008)

RIP Sgt Shipway.

My condolences to his family, loved ones, friends and comrades.

Speedy and full recovery for all the wounded.


----------



## BernDawg (7 Sep 2008)

RIP Sgt.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Sep 2008)

CF Statement


> Earlier today, one Canadian soldier was killed and seven were injured after their armoured vehicle struck an improvised explosive device during a security patrol in Panjwayii District at approximately 12:30 p.m., Kandahar time.
> 
> The fallen soldier is Sgt Prescott Shipway, an infantryman with the Second Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry based in Shilo, Manitoba.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Sep 2008)

Such sad news to wake up to here on a sunny Monday morning in Australia.

Again, my thoughts are those he left behind in his Pl, and his family and mates back in the safety of Canada.

For those WIA, a speedy recovery.

OWDU


----------



## Thompson_JM (7 Sep 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Such sad news to wake up to here on a sunny Monday morning in Australia.
> 
> Again, my thoughts are those he left behind in his Pl, and his family and mates back in the safety of Canada.
> 
> ...



My Comments Echo Wes.

Never a good day to hear news like this....

dammit.... it always hurts even more when its so close to homecomming.......

I hope TF 03-08 gives em bloody hell over there in the winter months....

RIP, my thoughts go out to the family....


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Sep 2008)

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the Death of Sergeant Prescott Shipway
September 7, 2008


OTTAWA— A Canadian family, the men and women serving in our Canadian Forces and the whole country are mourning the tragic death of one of our soldiers during his mission in Afghanistan.

My husband, Jean-Daniel Lafond, and I are deeply affected by this loss and the pain that comes with it.

Sergeant Prescott Shipway of the 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, stationed in Shilo, Manitoba, believed whole-heartedly in the mission that he was chosen for. At the risk of his life, he worked to protect the citizens of this country torn by war, as well as for the values in which he believed. Sgt Shipway played a significant role by his mere presence in this conflict, and even more by the skills and the commitment he brought to the task. 

No testimonial will ever be sufficient to express the gratitude we feel towards such a sacrifice and that of his brothers and sisters in arms. We will remember him and all of you who are still serving in Afghanistan remain in our thoughts.

We also wish a prompt recovery to the seven soldiers injured during this security patrol operation.

Michaëlle Jean

‑30‑

Media information
Marie-Ève Létourneau  
Rideau Hall Press Office   
613-998-0287  
www.gg.ca      
www.citizenvoices.gg.ca   


Statement by the Prime Minister of Canada
7 September 2008
Ottawa, Ontario


Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued the following statement today on the death of Sergeant Prescott Shipway who was serving in Afghanistan:

“On behalf of all Canadians and of the Government of Canada, I would like to offer my deepest sympathies to the loved ones of Sergeant Prescott, who died in the line of duty today in Afghanistan.  Our thoughts also go out to his seven comrades who were injured in the same incident.  We wish them a prompt recovery and are grateful for their selfless service to this country.

Sgt. Shipway was killed during a security patrol in Panjwayii District when the armoured vehicle his was riding in hit an improvised explosive device.  These patrols are an essential part of providing the stability required to ensure that social and economic development can take place in Afghanistan.

The brave men and women of the Canadian Forces continue to face considerable risk promoting security, democracy and self-sufficiency in Afghanistan.  We will continue to stand firmly behind CF members, Canadian civilians and our international allies as we work together to rebuild this war torn country.

Today, I join with all Canadians to mourn the death of Sgt. Prescott Shipway.  The sacrifice he made to help ensure a brighter future for the Afghan people will not be forgotten.”

Sgt. Prescott Shipway was an infantryman with the Second Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry based at Shilo, Manitoba.


----------



## R933ex (7 Sep 2008)

My heart goes out to the family and may you rest in peace sgt.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Sep 2008)

Statement
Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the death of one Canadian soldier in Afghanistan
NR–08.068 - September 7, 2008

OTTAWA - The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister of the Atlantic Canada Opportunities Agency, issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian soldier in Afghanistan: 

"It is with profound sadness I learned of the death of Sergeant Prescott Shipway today in Afghanistan. Our thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends during this difficult time. I also wish a quick recovery to the other seven soldiers injured in this incident. 

The United Nations-mandated mission in Afghanistan remains a challenging one, but these challenges will not deter us from helping Afghans reclaim their lives and build a more free and democratic society. 

The bravery and dedication demonstrated by the men and women of the Canadian Forces in helping make Afghanistan safer and a better place to live are a powerful tribute to the values that this country cherishes. Canada will remain forever grateful for Sergeant Shipway’s sacrifice, and we are saddened by his loss.” 

-30-

Sgt. Prescott Shipway was an infantryman with the Second Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry based at Shilo, Manitoba.


----------



## TherrienWalsh (7 Sep 2008)

R.I.P Sgt. Shipway  

You served our country well


----------



## military granny (7 Sep 2008)

R.I.P. Sgt. Shipway 
My deepest condolences to his family and comrades.
To all that were hurt I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Kirkhill (7 Sep 2008)

RIP Sgt Shipway.


May your family find peace.


----------



## wildman0101 (7 Sep 2008)

rip sgt  shipway  
you will not be forgotten  
speedy recovery to the wounded...  
condolences to family friends and comrades..
                   scoty b


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Sep 2008)

Stand easy, Sgt Shipway.  Thoughts and prayers to family, friends and fellow soldiers.


----------



## karl28 (7 Sep 2008)

As a civillain I am always greatfull to the fact there are those willing to pay the ultimate sacrifice in keeping the rest of us safe back home .   I hope that your now Resting in Peace Sergent  you and the other fallen before you will not be forgotten  .


----------



## muffin (7 Sep 2008)

RIP Sgt Shipway

My condolences to his friends,  family and his children -

muffin


----------



## fire_guy686 (8 Sep 2008)

Rest Easy Sgt Shipway.


----------



## Dirty Patricia (8 Sep 2008)

I know I'm missing a party tonight, because I'm sure Vaughan is waiting at the Pearly Gates for Ship to show up with a 40 of Rye and a case of beer.


----------



## KevinB (8 Sep 2008)

Fuck...

  I was in same section in Cyprus with Ship in 93 back before the change of cap badge, then Cgy and Ed with 1VP.

Fair Winds and Soft Landings...


----------



## medaid (8 Sep 2008)

RIP Sgt Shipway...


----------



## manhole (8 Sep 2008)

RIP, Sgt. Shipway.   Our condolences to your family and friends.


----------



## Wookilar (8 Sep 2008)

Been playing ostrich all weekend....didn't know about this until I got to work this morning and saw Scott's face on the front page....

A keyboard cannot possibly convey the feelings I have right now..

RIP Sgt Shipway  
Speedy recovery to the wounded...
..damn...

Wook


----------



## NL_engineer (8 Sep 2008)

RIP Sgt


----------



## geo (8 Sep 2008)

Rest in peace Sgt Shipway

Condolences to Family, friends & comrades

At the going down of the sun,
and in the morn,
We will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## missing1 (8 Sep 2008)

Our condolences to family friends and comrades of the good Sarge


----------



## ArmyRick (8 Sep 2008)

RIP soldier! You most certainly led by example and after reading the story about your tour in '06, at least one man owes you for saving his life.


----------



## Tow Tripod (8 Sep 2008)

Scott,
I got alot of respect for you!!!
The Metallica concert we went to in 97 in Calgary had to be one of the funniest moments ever. 
Take care my friend. You will never be forgotten.
Canada has lost one of her sons. The PPCLI has lost another fine soldier.
I'll miss you buds.

TOW TRIPOD


----------



## stryte (9 Sep 2008)

RIP Sgt. Shipway


----------



## cameron (9 Sep 2008)

RIP brave son, you've done you're duty and now you've passed on the baton.  To the wounded a full and speedy recovery and God's blessings :cdnsalute:


----------



## 3rd Horseman (9 Sep 2008)

Another sad day.
 RIP Sgt we will never forget you. Speedy recovery to the wounded.


3rd Horseman


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 Sep 2008)

Media Advisory
Our Fallen Soldier Returns Home
LFCA MA 08-014 - September 9, 2008

OTTAWA – Our fallen soldier, Sergeant Prescott Shipway, an infantryman with the Second Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry based in Shilo, Manitoba, returns home to Canada tomorrow. 

Where: 8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario. 
When: Wednesday, September 10, 2008 at 2:00 p.m.
What: At the wishes of the families, media will be permitted on the tarmac. 

Present to pay their respects will be Her Excellency, The Governor General of Canada and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, The Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Minister of National Defence, The Honourable Peter MacKay, Chief of the Defence Staff, General Walt Natynczyk and other dignitaries. 

Sergeant Shipway was killed after his armoured vehicle struck an improvised explosive device during a security patrol in Panjwayi District, September 7, 2008 at approximately 12:30 p.m., Kandahar time. Seven other soldiers were injured in the incident. 

-30-

Note to Editors/News Directors: Interested media must contact Captain Mark Peebles, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer, who can be reached at (613) 392-2811, ext. 2041, (613) 243-6358 (mobile), or at: peebles.ma@forces.gc.ca. 

Inquiries regarding the deceased or the funeral ceremony may be addressed to the Land Force Western Area Headquarters Public Affairs Officer, at cell phone (780) 719-8721 or (780) 973-4011 extension 1942 during normal working hours. 

For all other queries, please contact the Media Liaison Office at (866) 377-0811. For flight information, please contact the Air Passenger Terminal at 1-800-487-1186.


----------

